# Fun times ahead



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I finally have the show down that I have always wanted to do, over the next month I will be getting used to a pump machine again in an effort to do a side by side comparison with my L1 and my newly acquired GS3, I will predominantly be using my niño and the r120, but staying firmly away from the beautiful lever to do the gs3 justice. Once mastered I will be doing side my side evaluations, but for a brief couple of days here is my current bench


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Now that's a bench!! Really looking forward to hearing how you get one. Whatever the result, you'll be the winner


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

your signature is very appropriate for this post.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Very classy Chap.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

lush setup dave


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice...really nice!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks lovely!

But where did (does?) the L2 go?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you do us a shot video of the GS/3 in action as DFK's sucked


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They all look so small in that photo


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality! and will be interested to read the differences.

John


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

THis must be the secondary bench


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should be a really interesting review. In the early days of LI launch, Reiss said some owners of GS3s were moving over to LI.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Funny how the left half looks like mine! Only I call it a kitchen not a bench. I love my GS/3! Every time I make a coffee, I thank the good Lord for my friend Eric!!!!!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh! And my M3 is much blingier - perhaps because I live near Essex!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Should be a really interesting review. In the early days of LI launch, Reiss said some owners of GS3s were moving over to LI.


Yes indeed. And some went the other way!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Oh! And my M3 is much blingier - perhaps because I live near Essex!


Yours is vajazzled


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So here are some closer picks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure both of those machines will make really lovely coffee ,and anyone would feel lucky to even one of them .

Have fun with em , that's what it's all about ....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I notice all those cups on the GS/3 not on the L1! Wonder why that might be!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Can you do us a shot video of the GS/3 in action as DFK's sucked


Yes will do mate


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Crikey. That is a sweet collection of gear!

Looking forward to seeing some videos of the GS3 in action.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a link to my first shot pulled on it and another of the niño in action.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I notice all those cups on the GS/3 not on the L1! Wonder why that might be!


Don't want to wreck the beautiful lines of the l1


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Holyshitballs to both videos!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

That's the first time I've actually seen a nino in action, it's bloody quick and bloody tidy, really nice!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Here is a link to my first shot pulled on it and another of the niño in action.


I notice you've filed the GS3 vid as comedy - is that for your reflection or an early indicator of what you think of it?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Here is a link to my first shot pulled on it and another of the niño in action.


Like your cheeky head popping up in the gs3 video


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Nino rocks....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nino sounds like a tank going by but delivery looks amazing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great vids CC but that GS3 is haunted - swear I saw a ghostly image appear on it


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

filth !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Looks lovely!
> 
> But where did (does?) the L2 go?


I have a couple of venues to keep the machines at!! Just don't tell the local crims


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I have a couple of venues to keep the machines at!! Just don't tell the local crims


Dave if you need a Norfolk venue for some of your stuff I'll find some space. 

really intrested to to see what you thinK and how easy or difficult the gs3 is to use .

ps that nino is quick


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Dave if you need a Norfolk venue for some of your stuff I'll find some space.
> 
> really intrested to to see what you thinK and how easy or difficult the gs3 is to use .
> 
> ps that nino is quick


yes i second that, lots of room in Norfolk and low crime rate too...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a pretty hefty setup!


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is that my Nino Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

slas111 said:


> Is that my Nino Dave?


Couldn't resist parting with the cash for it slas, I hate it when shiney things are dangled in front of you


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Here is a link to my first shot pulled on it and another of the niño in action.


I wondered where Dave's Nino went (er) Dave?

Are you going to fit an Auber?

What's the retention?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No need, retention was 1 gram when I ran it through then removed the carrier and burrs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And how's life with the GS3?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> And how's life with the GS3?


Will be a lot better tomorrow


----------

